#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  *Tutorial music intensifies*

## MimiDumpling

*Hello everyone. :)*

My name is Mimi. I've never been on a site like this before so please be patient with me... I have role played before tho and played D&D with my dad and brother. So I'm not totally hopeless lol. I love to write and a friend of mine was telling me this would be a fun way to write more and meet interesting people :) I am a full time student and get kinda busy sometimes. I'm also a dancer and spend a good bit of time practicing but I still have plenty of free time. :) 
*Other than writing and meeting people I am not looking for anything specific here yet. So please feel free to say hello and maybe we can find a fun idea to explore together :)*

*Thanks for reading my post!*

----------


## SUKONE-P

> *Hello everyone.* 
> 
> My name is Mimi. I've never been on a site like this before so please be patient with me... I have role played before tho and played D&D with my dad and brother. So I'm not totally hopeless lol. I love to write and a friend of mine was telling me this would be a fun way to write more and meet interesting people  I am a full time student and get kinda busy sometimes. I'm also a dancer and spend a good bit of time practicing but I still have plenty of free time.  
> *Other than writing and meeting people I am not looking for anything specific here yet. So please feel free to say hello and maybe we can find a fun idea to explore together* 
> 
> *Thanks for reading my post!*


Hello there, welcome to the site! I'm fairly new aswell, and I like this place so far! It's nice to meet you!

----------


## MimiDumpling

Hey thanks! Nice  to meet you too :) I'm excited but also nervous and a little overwhelmed lol.

----------


## SUKONE-P

Honestly, it _is_ a bit overwhelming at first.. but you'll get the hang of it in no time !

----------


## MimiDumpling

I think I'm slowly starting to digest the site now. :) I have just been kind of exploring and putting together a 1x1 post. I figured it was probably easier to start off 1x1 for my first time but idk... What do you think? :)

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Mimidumpling! We're a friendly site and hope you have a lot of fun here!

----------


## MimiDumpling

Tysm Enigma :) I'm excited to be here :) I love your avatar btw lol.

----------


## Kach

Welcome to the Forum Mimi! 

Heheh! Your from the state that's round on the ends and high in the middle! 

What kind of Roleplays do you like? Any particular genre? 

I have taken the liberty of passing on these words from the kind and generous admin *Azazeal849*.
Feel free to give them a look over to get your bearings! 




> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Please have a quick read of our site rules - and once that’s out the way, here are some more interesting links to help you find your way around. 
> 
> Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games
> 
> Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests
> 
> Here to browse or post group RP requests
> ...

----------


## MimiDumpling

Hey Kach! Thanks for the reply :) I'm not from Ohio I just live here lol. I was born in Chengdu, China actually. But I was adopted by Americans and grew up American in Atlanta, GA. :)  I go to Ohio State though and live with my brother here in Columbus. :)

I don't have very much experience so I don't know what kind of rps I like exactly. I do like to write fantasy, paranormal, and romantic fiction so I'm going to start by looking for stories like that. :) 

Thanks for taking the time to share the admin's post. :) I have been creeping around the site seeing what it's like so I have seen that post before. Thanks again though :)

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome Mimi, and thanks Kach for covering for me overnight haha

----------


## MimiDumpling

Thank you Azazeal :)

----------


## Kach

Very cool Mimi! Thanks for sharing! 

Sounds like a good plan, we should be able to find you something.

You are very welcome! I hope you have an excellent time with us!

----------


## SUKONE-P

> I think I'm slowly starting to digest the site now.  I have just been kind of exploring and putting together a 1x1 post. I figured it was probably easier to start off 1x1 for my first time but idk... What do you think?


Yeah, that's pretty smart! If you want, I can help with planning and such if you'd like me too! ^^

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, MimiDumpling!

----------


## MimiDumpling

@Kach I'm really looking forward to getting involved  ::D: 

@Sukone-P Wow thanks that would be great! I honestly still don't know exactly how all this works. I'm nervous about not knowing to say something a certain way or something lol. 

@InfraredHero thanks! I love your avatar  ::):

----------


## Sabes

Pleased to meet you, MimiDumplin'!
Welcome to RPA, I hope you find yourself at home. I'm Sabes and I've joined just this month and I've settled in really well. If you'd like any help, I'd be pleased to help you. 
Enjoy!~

----------


## MimiDumpling

Hi Sabes :) Thank you :) You are all so sweet here I kind of don't even know how to react lol.

----------


## Sabes

Heh, yeah this is more replies on an intro post than I've seen before. I'd be a little shocked too if I had so many people welcoming me at once

----------


## MimiDumpling

I love it you guys are awesome :)

----------

